# Remington Ammo is Back Workin 24/7



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Big Green is back.









An Official Journal Of The NRA | Big Green Is Back: Remington Ammo Plant Working 24/7


Remington Ammunition President Jason Vanderbrink announced that "the Big Green is back" and showcased the company's Lonoke, Ark. plant.




www.americanrifleman.org


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Already seen some Remington primers for sale. all of the $&@?ing scumbag scalpers will be crying in their cereal when the price drops.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

I hope this plant coming on line makes it possible to find ammo of all types & brands readily accessible.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good to hear about a manufacturing company product at, or near, full capacity.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

More jobs for people who want to work.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Martin Looker said:


> More jobs for people who want to work.


Where do you find those? You can't hardly give jobs away today... Perhaps we actually need the workers crossing the southern border.. There are literally places in Northern Mi that will close if they can't find more help.. BTW these aren't $10-12/hr jobs I'm talking about either..


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FullQuiver said:


> Where do you find those? You can't hardly give jobs away today... Perhaps we actually need the workers crossing the southern border.. There are literally places in Northern Mi that will close if they can't find more help.. BTW these aren't $10-12/hr jobs I'm talking about either..


Is it time to print out a " will work for ammo" signboard yet?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Take away the extra money that the feds are giving them and just get the usual unemployment that already ran out and they will all be looking for work. I didn't get any free stuff when they sent my job to Mexico.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Menards $15.75 to start plus $500 starting bonus .Few takers .


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Waif said:


> Is it time to print out a " will work for ammo" signboard yet?


I'd be all over that..😂


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If I wasn't so old I be out there finding me one of those jobs to go along with my ss.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Subway in the Soo is hiring at $16/hour with a $2/hour incentive for the first 250 hours worked. There are help wanted signs all over the place.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Dunhams today











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

FullQuiver said:


> There are literally places in Northern Mi that will close if they can't find more help.


My brother knows a motel owner in Mackinaw City and according to him some of the seasonal restaurants aren't going to open this summer because they can't get enough help.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Already seen some Remington primers for sale. all of the $&@?ing scumbag scalpers will be crying in their cereal when the price drops.


Do you think the manufacturing companies have an incentive to lower their prices? I understand increasing production but I don't really see a significant price reduction...just thinking out loud. Hope you are right and there is a reduced price in ammo.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I hope the price drops a bit, but with so many panic buying at high prices I kinda doubt manufacturers will lose the new profit that they know someone will pay.

I am like that for a lot of ammo, if I felt like going to a range and had X amount to spend on ammo that's what I am spending, if it's 1 box or 3 boxes it is what it is. Gonna buy what I can afford and shoot it.

In a way of prices stay high it might be good, eventually these hoarders are gonna run out of money and credit to buy it and the shelves will restock eventually.

Been wanting to shoot some of my handguns but with only a box or two of each in my house I am waiting for now.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Prices will drop when supply outweighs demand. There is more to it than just that, but it’s the basic driver. Cost of components and labor is also increasing so prices may stay up for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

jd4223 said:


> Do you think the manufacturing companies have an incentive to lower their prices? I understand increasing production but I don't really see a significant price reduction...just thinking out loud. Hope you are right and there is a reduced price in ammo.


Not as of now, demand is still outstripping supply. However I'm more talking about the slimeballs buying up ammo and primers they don't intend to use so they can resell them on gunjoker for 10-20x the retail price.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

They can only sell it to people who are foolish enough to pay what the scalpers are demanding. Don't buy and they are stuck with it.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

My wife was showing me adds on her facebook county swap page with people selling brand new bags of shotgun wads for triple the current asking price online. The online prices are a bit high to begin with.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Finally saw some Remington 3006 core lokt 180 gr at dunhams. Price was up to 29.99 from the normal 19.99 in the past. Steve


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Finally saw some Remington 3006 core lokt 180 gr at dunhams. Price was up to 29.99 from the normal 19.99 in the past. Steve


Yup. 












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

jd4223 said:


> Do you think the manufacturing companies have an incentive to lower their prices? I understand increasing production but I don't really see a significant price reduction...just thinking out loud. Hope you are right and there is a reduced price in ammo.


Will come down some but will be a while-maybe by fall.

I was in a small gunshop in good deer country the first weekend. The phone rang 3x and each time the owner answered, "No I dont have any, dont know when Ill get any." Im sure he still dont have any ammo and he may be lucky to have by Nov 2021. I felt sorry for the fellow.


----------

